# Magic @ Raptors, March 9th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Orlando Magic* (31-28) @ *Toronto Raptors* (25-35)
March 9th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NELSON, JAMEER" TITLE="NELSON, JAMEER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/NELSON, JAMEER.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FRANCIS, STEVE" TITLE="FRANCIS, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/FRANCIS, STEVE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TURKOGLU, HIDAYET" TITLE="TURKOGLU, HIDAYET" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/TURKOGLU, HIDAYET.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CATO, KELVIN" TITLE="CATO, KELVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/CATO, KELVIN.jpg">
*Jameer Nelson, Steve Francis, Hedo Turkoglu, Dwight Howard, Kelvin Cato*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Raptors 102
Magic 96

Rafer 21pts 5rebs 8asts 4stls
Cb4 19pts 7rebs 
Donyell 13pts 8rebs

Dont think Ghill is playing in this game. It said on score he will miss at least 2 games. :verysad:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hill and Christie are out and the Magic got spanked hard last night by about 19 points.

The dangerous guy in this game is Jameer Nelson who is just too quick for our guards. Francis will throw up wild shots if you just play positional D on him. DHoward gets mainly garbage and hustle points - again just play positional D on him. Cato isn't a big worry. Limit turnovers so the Magic can't run and get easy buckets.

The x-factor could be Turkoglu. Can't let him get hot and have a Battier-like night against us.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I am going to the game tonight, i think Bosh is going to have a huge game after playing terrible vs his home town


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If you guys remember, Hoffa and Kelvin Cato had a little something going on last game. Cato eventually got t'd-up after shouting "I'm'a **** you up mother****er" at Hoffa during an inbounds. Hopefully Hoffa can get under his skin again tonight.

Howard only had three shot attempts last night against Cleveland, so hopefully Francis dominates the ball at the off-guard and keeps their bigs from punishing us. I like our chances if we can keep the points in the paint low.

Bosh vs. Howard is 1-1 this season. Hopefully Bosh has a big one tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I should have gone to this game, wanted to get an autograph from my boy Hedo.
:biggrin:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't underestimate Howard's offensive game, when he gets 10 or more touches a game, he scores. Unfortunately, Johnny Davis is an illiterate imbecile and never gets Howard the ball in the post much. Howard has had a combined 6 shot attempts the last two games and Orlando needs to get him involved, especially with Hill out, in order to win tonight. Good luck.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I should have gone to this game, wanted to get an autograph from my boy Hedo.
> :biggrin:


I'm going so I'll try and get you one :biggrin:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Gon Be A Good Game.. Johny Davis Must Be Insane If He Puts Jameer Nelson On Skip. Last Time They Played, Nelson Kept Foulin Skip.. Cuz He Cudnt Stop Him From Drivin In The Lane! Same Wit Francis


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I'm going so I'll try and get you one :biggrin:


Heh you're going? That's pretty cool. 
Have fun.




We better win this game, I bet 7000 points on this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Heh you're going? That's pretty cool.
> Have fun.
> 
> We better win this game, I bet 7000 points on this.


What's your payout if the Raps win?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> What's your payout if the Raps win?


I'm guessing it just doubles, so 14000. 

But the Raptors need to win by 5.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Goodluck Turk... :lucky: 
Go raps..... I Still believe...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hoffa's killin it, 11 points already. Bonner's getting offensive rebounds too, really bailing out some stupid shots.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Some horrible officiating in this game... but what else is new.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MoPete is killing it. The Raptors are just undressing the Magic right now, 9-0 run.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

anyone else think Rafer looks wierd without his mustache?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh finally got a shot to drop, he's got another double-double now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors struggling on offense. Great slam by Marshall, that really signifies all the struggles he's been having the last couple of minutes. Too many stupid, quick shots though. And we're still leading by double digits - the lead could be 20 right now though.

With that said, if the Magic actually gave the rock to Howard, that lead would be non-existant.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmm... hopefully that's a flagrant, the Raptors really need it right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> But the Raptors need to win by 5.


2 up, with 7 left in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bonner :banana:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh schools the Magic on two straight possessions, and Francis falls apart in Toronto.... again.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Horrible flagrant on Dwight. Peterson just was falling awkwardly and Howard actually got a lot of ball. Whatever though, the Magic are retards for not giving Howard the rock down low more.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horrible flagrant on Dwight. Peterson just was falling awkwardly and Howard actually got a lot of ball. Whatever though, the Magic are retards for not giving Howard the rock down low more.


 Howard got the flagrant not just because of the foul, but because he kinda threw Mo down afterwards. At first I didn't think it was a flagrant, but then watching the replay and watching his reaction to the foul, I can see why the refs gave him the call.

He was just frustrated about the Magic being down and not getting the ball, and he overreacted. Definitely a game-changer for the Raptors though.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Howard got the flagrant not just because of the foul, but because he kinda threw Mo down afterwards. At first I didn't think it was a flagrant, but then watching the replay and watching his reaction to the foul, I can see why the refs gave him the call.
> 
> He was just frustrated about the Magic being down and not getting the ball, and he overreacted. Definitely a game-changer for the Raptors though.


Can't blame him. He has 17 and 19 and hasn't got a touch in the 4th. Johnny Davis is a retard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice, Raptors covered.

Turkish Delight takes home 14,000 points later tonight.

-Petey


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*OT: Steve Francis is a Child*

He plays only for himself and is only out to get his own. Leaving the floor early like that is inexcusable and he needs to be disciplined and quickly his antics are getting out of control and the Magic are suffering because of it.The Magic and need to make an example of him and show that his "ME FIRST" attitude is unexceptable. I never want Steve Francis to be a member of my team i don't care how good he is.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Can't blame him. He has 17 and 19 and hasn't got a touch in the 4th. Johnny Davis is a retard.


 I think it's less Johnny Davis and more Steve Francis. Honestly, I saw this happening right when SF came to Orlando. And ever since getting rid of his lover, the Magic have been a mess. Getting Nelson into the starting lineup is a good start. In a couple of years, Francis is gonna get dealt for a real shooting guard, and the Magic could really be a serious contender. Right now the honeymoon is over, and Yao Mania is looking smarter with every game.

Then again, you guys didn't have Hill.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Howard kinda outplayed Bosh tonight

damn

but Bosh's team got the W


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> Nice, Raptors covered.
> 
> Turkish Delight takes home 14,000 points later tonight.
> 
> -Petey


Thank you. 
Good luck with the Nets, hopefully you can pickup some points as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

106 - 96 final score.
The Raptors with a total of seven players in double figures.
When was the last time that happend?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Howard got the flagrant not just because of the foul, but because he kinda threw Mo down afterwards. At first I didn't think it was a flagrant, but then watching the replay and watching his reaction to the foul, I can see why the refs gave him the call.
> 
> He was just frustrated about the Magic being down and not getting the ball, and he overreacted. Definitely a game-changer for the Raptors though.


Not sure what replay you were watching, but Howard didn't foul him that hard at all. Unfortunately, whenever a guy is in the air and goes down like that, refs almost always call a flagrant. That definitely wasn't really worthy of a flagrant. I wouldn't be surprised if the league took that one away so Dwight doesn't have to pay the fine. It was unfortunate for Orlando because Matt "Bon Bon" Bonner's nothing but net three after the free throws really killed us.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great Game... :clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OT: Steve Francis is a Child*



superdude211 said:


> He plays only for himself and is only out to get his own. Leaving the floor early like that is inexcusable and he needs to be disciplined and quickly his antics are getting out of control and the Magic are suffering because of it.The Magic and need to make an example of him and show that his "ME FIRST" attitude is unexceptable. I never want Steve Francis to be a member of my team i don't care how good he is.


I moved this into the game thread because we have had some flame wars with Magic posters in the past, and a thread intended to carve their franchise player would only draw-out the worst in both fan groups. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Damn, Boston won too...comeback win against the Hawks


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JNice said:


> Not sure what replay you were watching, but Howard didn't foul him that hard at all. Unfortunately, whenever a guy is in the air and goes down like that, refs almost always call a flagrant. That definitely wasn't really worthy of a flagrant. I wouldn't be surprised if the league took that one away so Dwight doesn't have to pay the fine. It was unfortunate for Orlando because Matt "Bon Bon" Bonner's nothing but net three after the free throws really killed us.


 I agree, the foul wasn't that hard, and he was clearly going for the ball. I wouldn't call it a flagrant either, but I can definitely see where the refs got the justification from - next time you see the replay, look at Howard's arm motion as Mo is coming down. He clearly shoves him. I don't think that warrants a flagrant, maybe a technical though, but it's not that propostorous after all.

And although I agree that the points ensuing after that call really hurt the Magic, it was Bosh's back-to-back schoolings that killed you guys.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Vinsanity said:


> Damn, Boston won too...comeback win against the Hawks


yeah that sucks.... :curse:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vinsanity said:


> Howard kinda outplayed Bosh tonight
> 
> damn
> 
> but Bosh's team got the W


 Well Bosh had an off-game. The fact that he stayed in it and made his statsheet look respectable says a lot about him. He was the straw that broke the Magic's back tonight.

However, if Howard got more touches, it wouldn't have been close.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

as for now.... 6 games back...ughh

team-------W----L---GB
Celtics-----32----29--0.0 
Sixers------29----32--3.0 
Knicks------26----34--5.5 
Raptors----26----35--6.0 
Nets-------26----35--6.0 (still in play)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And although I agree that the points ensuing after that call really hurt the Magic, it was Bosh's back-to-back schoolings that killed you guys.



Yeah, clearly Bosh outdid Cato at the end. He made Cato look like he was wearing cement shoes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I have to give credit to Sam Mitchell for keeping Hoffa in the game with two fouls. Hoffa picked those up very quickly in the first and I was expecting to see Donyell in the game early. Instead Sam kept him in, and when Hoffa realized he wasn't getting pulled, the pressure was off and he really got into the flow of the game. Then he was put back on the floor in the second quarter, too. Thanks, Sam.

The officiating in this game was horrible. In the first quarter, the Raptors got some calls. Then in the second quarter the refs obliterated us, calling fouls on every drive the Magic made in the paint. Our late run made the first half look better for us than it really was; without that effortless defense by Orlando during that stretch, the game would've been tied going into halftime. And that flagrant they called on Howard was a bull**** call, but the Magic were playing without any semblence of direction or patience and it was no wonder that the refs thought they were getting out of control. The environment of the game at the time that foul was made turned what was a hard foul into a flagrant simply on emotion. Didn't like that call.

I was enjoying listening to Chuck and Leo rip into Francis tonight. Bar-none, Francis is my least favourite player in the NBA. He has been ever since he cried on Draft night when the Grizzlies drafted him. The fact that he got traded to Orlando, my second-most hated team in the League (behind Sacramento), just compounds my dislike for him. I love watching him lose, I love it when he unravels, and I love it when fans of the team he plays for are forced to admit that he is totally unreliable, and that he has all the skill in the world but not the sense to use it. He's not a winner, IMO, and that's all I want to say on that topic for now.

Howard with another 20-rebound effort on us. That's embarassing. We make him look like Ben Wallace out there. Memo to Babcock: draft or sign a player that can box the **** out this summer! I tend to rag on Bonner and Marshall for being unwilling to play positional defense around the glass, and it's nights like these, where we give up 15 offensive rebounds (7 to Howard alone) that really get under my skin. Bosh and Hoffa don't have clean hands in that regard tonight, either, but at least they're trying. Bonner and Marshall like to cruise around the paint, then slip in and jump for it at the last minute. I don't know how many second-chance points the Magic had tonight, but I know it was too many.

Bosh was looking for fouls tonight and given the way the refs were doing their thing, you think he would've gone to the line ten times. Bosh shot 5-17, and though a few of those rimmed-out, I really thought he was getting touched by Cato and various other Magic players throughout the night. I like that he tried to get himself deeper position tonight than he did against Dallas the other day, though. The closer he gets to the basket the more dangerous he becomes. He made Cato look like he was playing in slow motion on more than one occasion. Not to mention he also added 15 rebounds!

The thing that will be remembered about this game, for us, anyways, is the balanced scoring. Seven of our players had between 13-16 points tonight. Ball distribution was excellent, Orlando's defense was absent, and we had more steals than turnovers for a change.

Marshall and Peterson went a combined 4-16 from three tonight. Bonner, on the other hand, went 3-5. Who do you think Rafer, Jalen and Milt are going to pass it to on the perimeter if this trend continues, eh?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Marshall and Peterson went a combined 4-16 from three tonight. Bonner, on the other hand, went 3-5. Who do you think Rafer, Jalen and Milt are going to pass it to on the perimeter if this trend continues, eh?


heh... :biggrin:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I have to give credit to Sam Mitchell for keeping Hoffa in the game with two fouls. Hoffa picked those up very quickly in the first and I was expecting to see Donyell in the game early. Instead Sam kept him in, and when Hoffa realized he wasn't getting pulled, the pressure was off and he really got into the flow of the game. Then he was put back on the floor in the second quarter, too. Thanks, Sam.
> 
> The officiating in this game was horrible. In the first quarter, the Raptors got some calls. Then in the second quarter the refs obliterated us, calling fouls on every drive the Magic made in the paint. Our late run made the first half look better for us than it really was; without that effortless defense by Orlando during that stretch, the game would've been tied going into halftime. And that flagrant they called on Howard was a bull**** call, but the Magic were playing without any semblence of direction or patience and it was no wonder that the refs thought they were getting out of control. The environment of the game at the time that foul was made turned what was a hard foul into a flagrant simply on emotion. Didn't like that call.
> 
> ...


Howard has three 20 rebound games, an 18 rebound game, and a ton of 15 and 16 type rebound games this year. He's just an amazing rebounder.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bonner has been playing unbelievable the last 3 games. He's been getting more playing time, and he's definately taken advantage of it. He's always in the game when we are making our run, and hopefully this is a trend that will continue.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I have to give credit to Sam Mitchell for keeping Hoffa in the game with two fouls. Hoffa picked those up very quickly in the first and I was expecting to see Donyell in the game early. Instead Sam kept him in, and when Hoffa realized he wasn't getting pulled, the pressure was off and he really got into the flow of the game. Then he was put back on the floor in the second quarter, too. Thanks, Sam.
> 
> The officiating in this game was horrible. In the first quarter, the Raptors got some calls. Then in the second quarter the refs obliterated us, calling fouls on every drive the Magic made in the paint. Our late run made the first half look better for us than it really was; without that effortless defense by Orlando during that stretch, the game would've been tied going into halftime. And that flagrant they called on Howard was a bull**** call, but the Magic were playing without any semblence of direction or patience and it was no wonder that the refs thought they were getting out of control. The environment of the game at the time that foul was made turned what was a hard foul into a flagrant simply on emotion. Didn't like that call.
> 
> ...


What were your broadcasters saying about Francis?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> What were your broadcasters saying about Francis?


That he was selfish, that the Rockets tried to build around him and he wouldn't adjust to make things work with JVG, that he dominates the ball, that he gets caught-up in his own statline and freezes-out his teammates, and that with Hill out of the lineup, the Magic don't have somebody to get everyone involved on the offense. Basically.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with them, unfortunately. It's inexcusable for Dwight not to have a 20/20 game tonight when he easily could of had one had he got more than 8 measly touches. He's the Magic's only low post threat offensively, yet hardly ever gets the ball.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Stupid Officating.. But It's All Good Raps Won! Whats Up Wit Steve Francis Man? His Playin For Himself.. Forreal - He Carries Da Ball So Much That The Refs Dont Even Call It Anymore, Cuz His Gon Start Whinnin..

Damn Skip Looks Like He Is A Little Kid (Looks Like Old Skip In Mixtape Volume 1).. He Looked Different - It Duznt Matter He Had A Good Game!

Huffa/Bonner :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I agree with them, unfortunately. It's inexcusable for Dwight not to have a 20/20 game tonight when he easily could of had one had he got more than 8 measly touches. He's the Magic's only low post threat offensively, yet hardly ever gets the ball.


It's something I've seen time and time again.
Yesterday I watched a bit of the Cavs game and it was very similar to tonight. 
Howard would call out for the ball, and Francis would just decide to take it inhimself, and would end up with a low percentage shot. 
This guy definately needs to see the ball more.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn speedy you stole what i was going to say about mitchell keeping hoffa in the game. 

That was the best seats i have ever been to, i was 11 rows back from the court. Wow Hoffa is a tank.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

I was stunned as Francis walked off the court and out of the arena with the gameclock running down. That was sickening, and not just because I got burned as a Grizz fan in 99... he clearly has some character issues that need to be addressed. He has no respect for the game, his teammates or the fans. Magic fans must be starting to feel ill with his frequent tirades and displays of poor sportsmanship.

At least one Magic player on the floor stuck around until time expired.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's something I've seen time and time again.
> Yesterday I watched a bit of the Cavs game and it was very similar to tonight.
> Howard would call out for the ball, and Francis would just decide to take it inhimself, and would end up with a low percentage shot.
> This guy definately needs to see the ball more.


One good thing is it is making him one hell of an offensive rebounder. One of the best in the league because that is the only way he can get the damned ball.

Hell, 8 FGA attempts tonight and he had 7 offensive rebounds. I didn't count, but I figure probably 5 or 6 of those o-bounds ended up in shots for Dwight ... so he got what, maybe 3 or 4 offensive possesions from others giving him the balll ... I don't get it.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

What the hell is wrong with francis, it was sad to see when dwight howard, a kid looking for a mentor as his leader looked at steve as he ignored him on the selfish play and said pass the ball man, way to go steve your getting traded again real soon


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ok now am confused about where i stand concerning the raptors am on the threshold of tanking and still believing we can make it! i think i'll stay on this fence fo a bit jus until a clear gap opens either way! bak to the game didnt see it but damn am impressed by the box score great team effort and as for Hoffa ma boy is doin good!!!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I think we can now safely conclude that Bonner should be playing SF instead of PF. The past 3/4 games where he has been scoring and shooting the lights out, he has been getting consistant minutes at SF. The lineup of Bosh/Hoffa/Bonner out there together looked real nice. He isn't getting beat much by the quicker players either, and played some good D on a few possesions down low. 

Bonner's perimeter offensive game is more suited to that position, and it lets him use a size miss-match to get involved on the offensive boards. It doesn't leave us playing 4 (or five) guys on the perimeter.

Props to Jalen with a season high 8 assists, and an efficient 50% from the floor.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I missed the game again, damnit.

Good to hear that Hoffa is racking up some points. Eat it, haters.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Doesn't look like we'll make the playoffs, but hopefully we can end the season on a high note, unlike last year.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea.. I Can See That Bonner Plays SF Better Than PF - His Been Playin Very Well At SF!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

alston has improved his play of late as well. he's not forcing any erratic 3's and making some good work on shot fakes and dribble penetration. 

good to see from alston


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I mentioned before this game that Hoffa really went after Cato last time and didn't give him any respect. As it turns out, the same thing happened again last night.

Does anybody remember when Cato hollered at Mitchell and Todd last night? After watching the game again I noticed what it was all about. He said something like, "if he does that again, I'll ****** drop him!" He was talking about Hoffa, who was taken out of the game almost right away after Cato's comments.

Looks like Hoffa's got his second NBA grudge (the first being with Okur, from something that happened in international play). Good to see him get into it with one of the bigger guys in the NBA. My money would be on Hoffa in a fight between them, too, because he looks like it wouldn't take much to make him spaz, whereas Cato's probably gone most of his life with people backing down from him.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Marshall and Peterson went a combined 4-16 from three tonight. Bonner, on the other hand, went 3-5. Who do you think Rafer, Jalen and Milt are going to pass it to on the perimeter if this trend continues, eh?


That was just a game where they had a bad shooting night behind the arc. But ususally Marshall is a great 3pt shooter. If i had 1 side with Matt Bonner and on the other Donyell i would give the ball to Yell.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

2pac said:


> That was just a game where they had a bad shooting night behind the arc. But ususally Marshall is a great 3pt shooter. If i had 1 side with Matt Bonner and on the other Donyell i would give the ball to Yell.


You're nuts. Marshall is hot or cold. Bonner is more consistent.


----------

